# HELP!! How can I tell if Coach wallet is authentic or fake??



## kellis84 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi ladies. I really need someones help. I want to buy this coach wallet with checkbook included inside...(i found it at the thift store.. they did have it in a case display case.. it was at 100 but now at 24.95 ) and i'm wondering how to check if it is real?? I know all the wallets & purses have model numbers/ serial numbers ... are they printed in the wallet somewhere.. where can I find... also how else do I determine if it is real?? can someone please help me... i mean it looks real to me?? any advice... anyone with authentic purses/wallets that can check theres to let me know anything.... oh yeah, the lady is holding it for me only today...so i could use anyones advice asap
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...

**BTW sorry if this isnt the right place to post this....please let me know***


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an authentic purse that I can look at if you want if there's something specific I can look for but I have no clue haha.  But for that price I think its worth it even if it's a good dupe!


----------



## Tash (Apr 4, 2007)

Look at the lining (where the coins go, or where you put your money).  99.9% of the time it'll have 'C's on it.  Also, the Coach name will be on a piece of leather ontop of the wallet if that makes sense (at least that's how they are on the purses).  Also look at the stitching and make sure it looks high quality.


----------

